# tricks for getting rid of a really bad hemorrhoid?



## dbianca23 (Aug 3, 2004)

i'm 35 weeks pg and have the worst, most painful hemorrhoids of my life. i can't even walk or sleep. i can't get in touch with my ob, but the nurse did say that i can use prep h suppositories, i've been using them for about a week. anyone know if these are safe to be using? i checked safefetus for the main ingredient and it really doesn't seem to be safe. i'm terrified of going into labor like this, does anyone know how to get these things to heal?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I used to use straight witch hazel on a cotton ball and just put it "there" for a bit. Try not to sit for long periods of time, get more fiber in your diet, too.


----------



## Megan044 (Aug 29, 2006)

I had the same problem and tried alot of things, but nothing really helped me. I finally found a book with alot of information, including an actual cure that worked for me! The book is actually a pretty good read too. If you're interested, you can find it at http://www.naturalhemorrhoidcure.com


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

hope this isn't too graphic...

this is what is working for me.

I started by soaking with witch hazel every evening (I would recommend several times a day, but I work full time, so that won't happen) for about 45 minutes.

Then I make sure to periodically tuck everything back inside. After going pee or have a bowel movement (yuck! I know!), I use a finger to tuck everything back up inside and then squeeze real good to get it to stay.

Then wash your hands VERY WELL in hot soapy water! Yuck!

I find that if I can keep the swelling down (witch hazel) and keep all the pieces tucked inside, it will heal up. It's down to an ocassional annoying itch now.

HTH!


----------



## bemommy (Sep 21, 2003)

After the birth of DD I had the most unbelievable painful huge hemmoroids. Tucks/Witch Hazel helped but the only thing that worked for me was Anusol HC-1. Not sure how safe it is during pregnancy. . .


----------



## Port Orchard CBE (Jun 11, 2007)

of grated raw potato works well to reduce swelling. I would imagine it won't work as well as PrepH and so on but you know that a grated raw potato won't harm you by causing side effects to you or your pregnancy.

Also, what about a nice soak in "tub tea" with herbs? I know there are several that would be good for this but haven't do a lot of research.

Hope this resolves for you soon.

Kendra Machen in WA


----------



## APinkRN (Dec 18, 2007)

Did you get in touch with your OB? Sometimes there are pharmacies that can mix up compounds that have the hydrocortisone with a numbing agent and mineral oil, etc. in them. Much more soothing and can lube things up. You may also need hydro that is stronger than 1%to help with the swelling.
I feel your pain girl!








Good luck!
Amy


----------



## indy80 (Sep 4, 2008)

I had painful hemorrhoids, topical treatments and pain meds did not help...they just would not go away. I started using Hem-Relief, and that really really really eased all my pain. They are not inexpensive, but they work.

Here is the link:
http://www.westernherbal.com/Hem-Rel...FRJdxwodlyDaRg

And you can get them on ebay


----------

